# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  فوری: چطور اعتیاد به گوشی رو ترک کنیم.

## Serram

سلام. یه تاپیکی خیلی وقت پیش‌ها یکی زده بود که توش علمی روش اعتیاد به هر چیزی(گوشی، خودارضایی و...) توضیح داده شده بود. کسی اون تاپیک رو می‌دونه کدوم تاپیکه؟ پیداش نمی‌کنم.

----------


## LEA

قسمت سرچ انجمن تایپ کنید ببینید پیدا میکنید یا نه

----------


## LEA

> سلام. یه تاپیکی خیلی وقت پیش‌ها یکی زده بود که توش علمی روش اعتیاد به هر چیزی(گوشی، خودارضایی و...) توضیح داده شده بود. کسی اون تاپیک رو می‌دونه کدوم تاپیکه؟ پیداش نمی‌کنم.


اعتیاد مزمن به اینترنت و ترک آن

این لینک هم میتونه کمک کننده باشه

----------


## Serram

> اعتیاد مزمن به اینترنت و ترک آن
> 
> این لینک هم میتونه کمک کننده باشه


سرچ کردم‌ به نتیجه نرسیدم.
دقیق بخوام بگم پارسال که برای کنکور می‌خوندم و‌ به انجمن سر می‌زدم یکی‌‌ اومده بود گفته بود مکررا خودارضایی می‌کنه و دچار مشکل شده برای درس خوندن. بعد یکی از کاربرها یه تاپیکی در جواب ایشون ارسال کردن که توش‌ توضیح داده بودن این خودارضایی نوعی اعتیاد شده براشون و راه ترک هر نوع اعتیادی به هر عمل خاصی مثل اعتیاد به گوشی رو علمی توضیح داده بودن. و مثلا گفته بودن که مشاورن و به کسی کمک کردن با این روش استفاده از گوشی رو به ۴۵ دقیقه در روز‌ برسونه. دنبال اون تاپیکم اما عنوان تاپیک و نویسنده و اینها هیچ چی یادم نیست.

----------


## LEA

> سرچ کردم‌ به نتیجه نرسیدم.
> دقیق بخوام بگم پارسال که برای کنکور می‌خوندم و‌ به انجمن سر می‌زدم یکی‌‌ اومده بود گفته بود مکررا خودارضایی می‌کنه و دچار مشکل شده برای درس خوندن. بعد یکی از کاربرها یه تاپیکی در جواب ایشون ارسال کردن که توش‌ توضیح داده بودن این خودارضایی نوعی اعتیاد شده براشون و راه ترک هر نوع اعتیادی به هر عمل خاصی مثل اعتیاد به گوشی رو علمی توضیح داده بودن. و مثلا گفته بودن که مشاورن و به کسی کمک کردن با این روش استفاده از گوشی رو به ۴۵ دقیقه در روز‌ برسونه. دنبال اون تاپیکم اما عنوان تاپیک و نویسنده و اینها هیچ چی یادم نیست.


اها

اره منم سرچ کردم اون چیزی ک مدنظر شما بود پیدا نکردم

اجازه بدین شاید کس دیگه ای بدونه

----------


## Serram

> *سلام
> اگه نمیتونی کنترل کنی
>  گوشیتو جمش کن کلا تا ی مدت
> سرنگونش کن:/
> 
> بای*


مشکلم اصلا اعتیاد به گوشی نیست. دنبال یه تاپیک‌ خاص می‌گرد. بالا توضیح دادم.

----------


## Leciel

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Serram


سرچ کردم‌ به نتیجه نرسیدم.
دقیق بخوام بگم پارسال که برای کنکور می‌خوندم و‌ به انجمن سر می‌زدم یکی‌‌ اومده بود گفته بود مکررا خودارضایی می‌کنه و دچار مشکل شده برای درس خوندن. بعد یکی از کاربرها یه تاپیکی در جواب ایشون ارسال کردن که توش‌ توضیح داده بودن این خودارضایی نوعی اعتیاد شده براشون و راه ترک هر نوع اعتیادی به هر عمل خاصی مثل اعتیاد به گوشی رو علمی توضیح داده بودن. و مثلا گفته بودن که مشاورن و به کسی کمک کردن با این روش استفاده از گوشی رو به ۴۵ دقیقه در روز‌ برسونه. دنبال اون تاپیکم اما عنوان تاپیک و نویسنده و اینها هیچ چی یادم نیست.


سلام 
گفتی "پارسال"راجع به "این موضوع" تاپیک زده شد....
آقا مهدی راجع به ترک خودارضایی تاپیک زدن پارسال. اگر سرچ کنی اون بالا تاپیک رو باید پیدا کنی... 
اسم کاربریشون: mahdi_artur
نمی‌دونم حالا منظورت همین تاپیک بود یا نه...*

----------


## Serram

> *
> 
> سلام 
> گفتی "پارسال"راجع به "این موضوع" تاپیک زده شد....
> آقا مهدی راجع به ترک خودارضایی تاپیک زدن پارسال. اگر سرچ کنی اون بالا تاپیک رو باید پیدا کنی... 
> اسم کاربریشون: mahdi_artur
> نمی‌دونم حالا منظورت همین تاپیک بود یا نه...*


یه تاپیک ایشون زده بودن، سرچ کردم اون نبود.

----------


## amir_zm

اگ اون چیزی ک دنبالشی برنامه مس به طلا رو نصب کن آموزش ترکشو کامل گذاشته خیلیم خوبه

----------

